# Jeff's sauce



## tank (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I finally got around and made up a batch.  Well actually two batches.  I made the first one tried it and thought to myself the garlic taste is pretty strong.  I wasn't sure why.  I figured I would let it sit for a day and then try it.  Same thing.  Did a search and my wife and I found out that a clove of garlic does not equal a bulb of garlic.  Anyways I remade it last night.  Pretty tasty stuff and it is the thick sauce that I was looking for.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a lot of garlic, I guess you won't have to worry too much about any vampires anytime soon, lol


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just thinking of that last eve as I ate some pork with his rub on it- I need to try the sauce as well


----------



## jjf2x (Apr 21, 2010)

you could cut in some of the garlicy sauce in with the regular stuff. or add more to it to tame it down. hate to see sauce go to waste ya know


----------

